# Good introductory pieces for a composer?



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Some composers (like Mozart, Chopin, Liszt, Tchaikovsky) write nearly everything in a style almost any listener can immediately understand and enjoy.. But sometimes the greatest works by a composer are not really comprehensible to a listener unacquainted with his general style. It seems that the best pieces to introduce a listener to a composer are those pieces (or movements of larger works) that are immediately appealing while still representative of the composer's style. Even if I've read about a composer's "greatest works" I still wouldn't be able to appreciate those works until I've become fully acquainted with how his music typically sounds.

For example, I find Beethoven's _Pathetique_ to be the perfect introductory piece to his piano works - it's dramatic, thrilling, and classic Angry Beethoven but not emotionally hysterical enough to scare people away (a la _Appassionata)_. Of course I would consider his _Hammerklavier_, No. 30 in E and No. 32 in Cm to be his greatest and most profound sonatas, but a new listener wouldn't be able to recognize that.

As for Beethoven's symphonic works, it's probably better to start with individual movements, like the second movement of the 7th, or just the first movement of the 5th. Again, both are immediately appealing and not as structurally dense as some of Beethoven's other works. Then once the listener is more acquainted with Beethoven they can move on to the titanic 3rd and 9th symphonies.

Now for a few other composers:
- Schubert, vocal works: _Die Schone Mullerin_ song cycle is a great introduction to Schubert. It's so beautiful and the songs are so simple. _Winterreise_ is probably his best work but it's kinda.. out there, you know?
- Schubert, piano works: "Impromptu" D899 No. 4 in Abm is a lovely work that demonstrates Schubert's sprawling compositional style, soaring melodies, and tendency to repeat a lot of material 
- Mahler: 5th symphony, but just the 1st and 4th movements (adagietto). It's much more rhythmically orthodox and understandable than his other symphonies imo. 
- Wagner: This is a toughie, but I knew that just after listening to "Liebestod" from _Tristan und Isolde_ (my first encounter with Wagner) I wanted to know everything about the guy. 
- Debussy: Of course "Clair de Lune" is the most famous piece but it's not very representative of his works as a whole (too 'tuneful'). The _Pour le piano_ suite, on the other hand, is very very beautiful and demonstrates Debussy's 'sound carpet' technique well I think.

So... now can somebody help me to get introduced to a couple composers? I know Brahms and I like his piano works, but I don't really enjoy his symphonies from what I've heard and I don't really have time to listen and go through each of them. So what's the best movement or movements from a Brahms symphony that would appeal to a new listener? And also the Sibelius and Bruckner symphonies.. same thing, I just need some help getting started.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> _So what's the best movement or movements from a Brahms symphony that would appeal to a new listener? And also the Bruckner symphonies.. same thing, I just need some help getting started._


Brahms' *Third Symphony* (F-major, Op. 90) is 'classic' Brahms.
It's not a long symphony, and all four movements are easily apprehensible--in other words, if you're going to listen to one movement, you may as well hear the other three.

Brahms' *Fourth Symphony* (e-minor, Op. 98) features the famous Passacaglia finale (a continuous stream of variations on a repeated ground theme). You could well begin with that movement, but frequently you'll find both symphonies on the same disc anyway.

The answer to Bruckner is easy: start with the Scherzo of his *Ninth Symphony*.
It has immediate appeal with thrilling catchy tunes and effects. Likely you will then want to know more Bruckner. You could also go with the Scherzo of the *Eighth*, ditto...
Or, you could start with the Intro (first movement) of the *Sixth Symphony* and proceede from there...

With Schönberg, I've already recommended the *Third String Quartet* (Op. 30).
However, if the quartet genre doesn't appeal to you, two other suggestions:
the great *Wind Quintet* (Op. 26) is in the purest 12-tone, but is easy on the ear with the gentle wind instruments and hints at the airy key of Eb-major (an excellent key for wind instruments).
Or, you could try the witty *Serenade* (Op. 24) for seven instruments (string trio, guitar, mandolin, and two clarinets). It's very light and entertaining like Stravinsky.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> (like Mozart, Chopin, Liszt, Tchaikovsky)


You mention Liszt among composers that wrote only accessible works and then you elaborate on which works one should start with Schubert in order to be able to understand him - is it a joke? Schubert is extremely melodic guy, always recommended for classical newbies while Liszt can be real nightmare for such people.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you for the input Sebastien.

Of course Schubert is generally easy to listen to, but certain works are definitely more approachable than others. Would you really recommend _Winterreise_ or a 40-minute piano sonata to a Schubert newbie?


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Brahms 4th has a delightful scherzo, definitely the easiest movement of his greatest symphony.

Sibelius as I said elsewhere the 3rd and 6th are probably the simplest ones, the 6th is probably the better piece though both are good (the scherzo maybe the easiest movement to start with).

The piece I really understood easiest with Bruckner (back in the early 90s, with my walkman, Karajan  ) was the first movement of the 7th, and I see that others like it too (in thread favourite symphonic movements). He doesn't meander, it has good structure and great ideas.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Other Brahms movements would include the 3rd movement of his second (very melodic) and the slow movement of his first symphony (which isn't too complex maybe).


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

A few off the top of my head:

Bach - Concerto, BWV 1052
Telemann - the First _Paris Quartet_
Mozart - _Requiem_, 40th and 41st Symphonies, 24th Piano Concerto
Schubert - _Impromptus_, 8th and 9th Symphonies
Mendelssohn - 4th Symphony
Schumann - _Papillons_
Alkan - _Concerto for Solo Piano_
Bruckner - 4th, 7th
Brahms - Piano Concertos
Mahler - 1st (last movement), 4th, 5th
Nielsen - 3rd
Sibelius - Symphony No. 1
Medtner - _Sonata Reminiscenza_
Strauss - _Metamorphosen_
Prokofiev - _Cinderella_, _Chout_, 3rd Piano Concerto
Villa-Lobos - Choros No. 10
Bartok - _Concerto for Orchestra_
Berg - Piano Sonata, Violin Concerto
Webern - _Passacaglia_
Varese - _Arcana_


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I see where Ravellian is going with this. Sometimes the most well known work does not represent the composer's overall style. So _Bolero_ might not be the best introduction to Ravel, but parts of_ Daphnis et Chloé _could be.

I wish someone would let me know how to start with Mahler. I don't want to insult the Mahler fans among us, but his work has never done a thing for me. It sounds neither interesting, nor particularly beautiful, nor pleasant, nor even unpleasant, nor controversial. For me it is a series of painfully long vaguely melodic meanderings, useful if I'm having trouble getting to sleep.

[Edit: Okay, I'll take Air's advice above, posted while I was obsessing over my wording.  ]


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Weston said:


> I see where Ravellian is going with this. Sometimes the most well known work does not represent the composer's overall style. So _Bolero_ might not be the best introduction to Ravel, but parts of_ Daphnis et Chloé _could be.


Anything by Ravel would work. And that is meant as neither an insult nor a compliment.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> Of course Schubert is generally easy to listen to, but certain works are definitely more approachable than others. Would you really recommend Winterreise or a 40-minute piano sonata to a Schubert newbie?


Definitely sooner than works by Liszt with compareable lenght.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Bruckner's tricky, in that even single movements are rather long. I think the 1st movement of the 4th is arresting enough to grab anyone. One of _the_ magical symphonic begininings; tuneful themes, dramatic; a good introduction. Still Bruckner's style is pretty consistent; in a sense it's all pretty typical of him (perhaps because most of his music was written when he was aged 40-70).

Sibelius is different. There's a world of difference between early and late works. Although, all his syumphonies were written across a span of only 26 years. Of them, the 2nd is so approachable, so generally popular, that you could recommend the whole thing. Of shorter 'easy' works, I guess Karelia suite is a decent introduction to his style? Late works, maybe finale of the 5th? You wouldn't suggest the 4th, 6th, or 7th symphonies to a newbie, that's for sure.

The Academic Festival overture - or even the St Anthoni variations - might make a good into to the orchestral Brahms...
cheers,
G


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

If you're looking to try chamber music a good start would definitely be Brahms' Clarinet Quintet, and possibly the String Quintet no. 2. It's hard to single out any of his orchestral works because they're all so brilliant. Sebastien hit it square on the nose: if you're going to listen to one movement, you might as well check out the rest.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Of course Schubert is generally easy to listen to, but certain works are definitely more approachable than others. Would you really recommend Winterreise or a 40-minute piano sonata to a Schubert newbie?

I'd recommend the 8th Symphony (Unfinished), the Impromptus, and perhaps a selection of favorite lieder (there are plenty of possibilities) rather than one of the cycles.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Bach - The Brandenburg Concertos, The Goldberg Variations
Telemann - I probably wouldn't even recommend Telemann to a beginer
Mozart - Piano Concerto 20, The Clarinet Quintet, Symphony no. 40, Requiem, a selection of opera arias.
Schubert - Impromptus, 8th Symphony, a selection of favorite lieder
Mendelssohn - 4th Symphony, A Midsummer Night's Dream Music
Schumann - Carnaval, Kinderszenen, Dichterliebe (Wunderlich)
Alkan - I wouldn't even recommend him. I still don't buy the notion that he is a major composer. There are many others I might recommend well before him.
Bruckner -7th Symphony
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet, Trio, Sonatas, Symphony no. 1
Mahler - 1st Symphony
Nielsen - Another I wouldn't recommend to the beginner
Sibelius - And yet one more
Medtner - ???
Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Metamorphosen, Four Last Songs
Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliette, Cinderella, Lt. Kije Suite
Villa-Lobos - ???
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra
Berg - Violin Concerto... if I even thought to recommend him
Webern - Passacaglia
Varese - I'd avoid the beginner to stay away
Mussorgsky- Pictures at an Exhibition
Handel- Messiah, Concerti Gross op. 6
Haydn- London Symphonies
Vivaldi- The Gloria, Mandolin Concertos... as well as the obvious Four Seasons
Stravinsky- The Rite of Spring
Faure- Requiem
Debussy- La Mer
Ravel- Piano Concerto in G
Rachmaninoff- Piano Concerto no. 2, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Verdi/Wagner/Rossini- Overtures/orchestral music
Puccini- A good recital
many, many more..................


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Sibelius - And yet one more


I would probably go with the obvious choice of Finlandia; not my favorite tone poem of his, but certainly the most widely popular.


----------

